
Why Do We Keep Investing in Anti-Amyloid Therapies for Alzheimer’s Disease? - dialoguediscou
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/why-do-we-keep-investing-in-anti-amyloid-therapies-for-alzheimers-disease-1b0f55c16d06
======
howard941
> There have been no successful clinical trials using anti-amyloid therapy in
> non-autosomal dominant Alzheimer’s disease at any stage of progression,
> _except for prior to the onset of symptoms_. (emphasis added)

If a prophylactic were available that's a pretty big exception given the slow
epidemic that is dementia. Has this exception been meaningfully studied?

